# Paragon2 CV159 System lighting CV question



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Is the a list of CV values for CV159 that shows what each value does? I know value 1 disables rule 17. 

I'm trying to make the front headlight stay on even in reverse on my K4. Does anyone know what CV and value is used for that?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Questions like this one are why I use JMRI Decoder Pro. Sorry I can't help I just do all of my programing with out knowing Jack about CVs.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I do have the JRMI software, but no PR3. Buying this locomotive set me back a bit, for now.

I do like how the Paragon2 system acknowledges a command...the headlight does a long flash.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The PR3 may not be enough still...you'll probably need a programming booster (like the Soundtrax PTB-100 Sean NIMT supplies) to reprogram your sound decoders.

But the JMRI software may still be useful to you.Open the program,click "New loco",it will list all brands of decoders,then click "BLI",then "Paragon 2" then "steam".

Once this page is open,click "CV's" then take note of the CV's that are "edited" or "orange" so that you don't confuse them later.

Then that's where the fun begins...click "Lights" then make it "non-directional".Then return to "CV's" and note wich one(s) have been edited with your change and their new value.

Then,with your command station,try entering the new value programming "on the main" or in "blast mode" depending on the system you have.You may be able to do away with the PR3/Booster setup this way.

This is a way to find the necessary CV values for a specific decoder.No one can really memorize all of them,I know I can't....good luck.It can only not work BTW,it can't dammage the decoder.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Was forgetting...I tried this and and I got CV160=67.Have fun.....


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yeah!!! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Very happy that it worked.Were you able to use your programming track or did you have to do it on the main?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have not played with it yet. That said, I am able to program it like I can a Digitrax equipped loco, on the programming track, using the programming connections without the Soundtraxx programming booster.

I'll be doing that during a break tomorrow.


----------

